# Old houses .



## Otterhound (Jan 20, 2020)

A few pics from when I was laying the Pin Oak flooring . Much of this floor grew in the front yard just outside those windows . The widest boards are 11 1/2" in width . Waterlox finish .

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 23, 2020)

Very sweet, what a space. Is the clock in the corner your piece too?


----------



## Otterhound (Jan 23, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Very sweet, what a space. Is the clock in the corner your piece too?


I inherited the clock from a relative . Pennsylvania Tall Case clock from around 1815-20 . It's right at home here . 30 hour rattail movement with a strike only . Not a valuable piece and no name , but it was the one that my Grandfather wished he'd had instead of the one that he did have . His was a cherry cased split swan style with 3 weights , strike and chime with moon phases . Cranks from the front of the face . I was thinking of making an attempt at a copy of mine in walnut or quarter sawn sycamore . Of course , the sycamore would be somewhat gaudy . I could do walnut in all quarter sawn with a bit of figured in the right places . At the time that this photo was taken , the works were away being serviced/lubed . I was told that the movement is of an English style .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 1, 2020)

What a sweet space! Few things beat making new things for the house from trees that had history on the property. Especially in houses that have so much history. Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2020)

That is awesome. I love old houses. Sometimes the smell is overpowering, but it's history in your noseholes....


----------



## Otterhound (Feb 2, 2020)

To put it bluntly , I soiled my first diapers in this house . When I moved back in 2000 , I found myself in the back room upstairs and all the lights were out . I began to laugh because I already knew this house well enough to walk through it blindfolded and not bump a single wall or doorway . I opened up the downstairs and upstairs front areas by removing existing interior walls . This changed the entire character of the house in what I consider to be the better . The removal of 3 ( 2 upstairs and 1 downstairs ) load bearing walls was accomplished by placing the hickory and black locust pillars . This double served as providing necessary support for the downstairs ceiling/upstairs floor which was woefully under supported . I won't even go into the task of ripping out the plaster and lathe and then carrying it all out 2 five gallon buckets at a time . I did keep the lathe which makes fantastic kindling . I also kept the chinking and nogging intact in one area as evidence of how it had been left when covered with plaster . Old whitewash , mud and wood between the logs and covering them . The fireplace is fairly modern by comparison . As it sits , there are original as well as Victorian pieces in the sam area . I won't change that simply because it stands as part of the story of this house . A bit of a time capsule , if you will . I will keep the kitchen looking period correct because you look right at it when you enter the front door even though it is a relatively fairly recent addition , 1940's . No cabinets , a pantry and open shelving made from wood , of course .

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2020)

At least you're not still soiling your diapers!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 2, 2020)

What a great project!!! Send us more photos as the work evolves. I love to see these old houses.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Otterhound (Feb 2, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> At least you're not still soiling your diapers!


Everything in it's own time . We all begin drooling and soiling diapers and some of us will leave that way .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

